# Shuttle Transportation from Airport to Mayan Palace in Acapulco



## clpc1 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will be traveling to the Mayan Palace in Acapulco - Can anyone assist with information regarding how to contact Mayan to make arrangements for the free shuttle?   Any comments on the resort.  This will be our first time.  We are owners.

Thanks,
Kizzy1


----------



## aliikai2 (Nov 2, 2010)

*I never look at this board,*

So I didn't see your question until today. Anyway, email them 

conciergeaca@mayanpalace.com.mx

about 2 to 3 weeks prior to travel and they will make arrangements to get you from the airport to the resort.

Greg



p52146/1 said:


> I will be traveling to the Mayan Palace in Acapulco - Can anyone assist with information regarding how to contact Mayan to make arrangements for the free shuttle?   Any comments on the resort.  This will be our first time.  We are owners.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kizzy1


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Nov 3, 2010)

*Acapulco*

Hello from Long Island!  We've been Acapulco vacationers since the early 80's Loved it there.  We're seniors now and my husband is slightly handicapped.  So our travel to Acapulco has ended. I didn't know that shuttle service was available for their guests.)  The Mayan property was beautiful the last time we were there.  I just loved it there.  The Mayan isn't very far from the airport, so it will be a short ride.  The section where the Mayan is, is being built up considerably.  It certainly is lovely.  Unfortunately some of the "old" sections of Acapulco have been neglected over the years.  Enjoy yourselves, you probably have taken the AI program.  Taxi's once were cheap, no so anymore.  I think that it was about $20. to get into town, + $20. to get back.  There is a lot to see in Acapulco.  Enjoy the locals, sample the food etc.  In all the years we went there *(usually for 3 weeks each February) we NEVER got sick.  Watch what you drink (the water) and take it easy on booze and you have a better chance.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 4, 2010)

Due to airport (I think) regulations, there is NO free shuttle in ACA to the Mayan. :annoyed: Make sure you try the restaurant at the Sea Garden. Good food and reasonable.


----------

